# Externe HDD/DVD-RAM USB/Firewire

## py-ro

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe ein externes Gehäuse mit USB2.0 und IEEE1394

Folgendes Problem unter Kernel 2.6.5 - 2.6.6

Wenn ich auf den Geräten arbeite hängt sich der Treiber/Gerät auf.

Schalte ich das Gerät dann ab und wieder ein kann ich es unter der näxhsten SCSI ID wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Unter Kernel 2.4.26 passiert  das bei USB nicht, nur kann ich dann leider andere Funktionen nicht nutzen.

Im Netz habe ich dieses Problem per Google bereits mehrfach gefunden allerdings ohne Lösung.

Für jeden Tipp dankbar

Py

----------

## py-ro

Keiner einen Vorschlag?

----------

## gerix

versuche mehr infos zu geben, zB. was du schon probiert hast.

biosupdate?

was geht nun nicht: firewire oder usb oder beides?

ist der ausfall reproduzierbar?

was für ein USB/i.link chip ist auf dem rechner?

usb 2.0 am rechner?

wie heisst das gehäuse?

was nutzt du nun, HDD oder DVD oder beides manchmal???

kabel schonmal getauscht?

oder andere usb-buchse (vielleicht defekt weil mal am kabel gezogen..)?

...

----------

## py-ro

Es ist ein Notebook Dell inspiron 5150

In dem Gehäuse hab ich mehrere Geräte unter 2.6.x Kernel mit beiden Schnittstellen ausprobiert:

1. 4GB HDD von IBM   USB:OK FW:OK

2. 60GB HDD von IBM  USB:ERR  FW:ERR

3. DVD-RAM von LG USB:ERR   FW:ERR

Unter Kernel 2.4.25 funktioniert das DVD-RAM ohne Probleme am USB(FW habe ich nicht getestet)

Ein BIOS Update habe ich übrigens auch schon gemacht.

Ich denke das Problem liegt, da es sowohl mit FW wie auch USB auftritt im SCSI Layer des 2.6.x Kernel

MfG

----------

## gerix

also nutzt du die scsi-emulation für ide geräte?

----------

## Zedicus

Bei mir habe ich ähnliches/gleiches Problem. 80GB-Festplatte in USB2.0-Gehäuse. Ich nutze die SCSI-Emulation, die wird ja automatisch gemacht bei diesen USB-Geräten. Oder gibt es da noch einen anderen Weg die Festplatte anzusprechen? Ich denke nämlich, dass die 80GB die Emulation überfordern.

PS:  Wenn ich sowohl den USB als auch den SCSI-Teil in den Kernel kompiliere tritt der Fehler nicht mehr ganz so schnell auf

----------

## py-ro

Welchen Kernel benutzt du?

Schon mal Testweise mit dem 2.4.26 Vanilla probiert?

----------

## Zedicus

Ich benutze den 2.6.7 Gentoo-Dev-Sources auf die ich auch nicht verzichten möchte, vor allem wegen udev und so. Funktionieren die Vanilla-Soources bei dem Problem besser?

PS:  Noch mal zurück zum Thema USB-Festplatte ansprechen, gibt es da nun noch ne andere Möglichkeit als SCSI-Emulation, oder wird es eine geben?

----------

## Zedicus

Nachtrag:

Wenn ich die USB und SCSI-Unterstützung in den Kernel kompiliere findet der Absturz nur noch in den Leerlaufphasen statt. Im Klartext: Wenn ich die Festplatte benutze, dann bleibt sie im System (zumindest scheint es bis jetzt so) doch wenn ich sie eingehängt lasse und sie nicht benutze, dann schmeist mir das System die Platte irgendwann mit vielen Fehlermeldungen raus.

Ich hab das jetzt so gelöst, dass ich mir in KDE ein Symbol für die Platte gemacht hab und sie nur dann einhänge, wenn ich sie auch brauche. Aber auch so ärgerlich, wenn man das Aushängen mal vergisst und die Platte dann wech is ;-(((

----------

